# The Aquafoil Pacifica



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I've decided to do my Flying Sub in Pacifica colors. Specifically, white body and red/orange trim around the vertical stabilizers and upper hatch circle. The interior bulkheads will be Magnesium Buffable Metalizer, with red hatches and silver hatch handles. Kind of weird, but that's the colors I can see from the City Beneath the Sea promo on youtube:






I will not be converting the sleeping bunk area to a matching "fusion core" wall, because I'm not that bold. (the Aquafoil shows *two* fusion core walls and no bunk) And, in any case, my light kit from Just an Illusion only comes with one light area for one fusion core. 

If anybody has suggestions on any aspect of this premise, I'd love to hear about it!

Extras for this one:

Full "plug and play" light kit from Just an Illusion (including under floor and cabin EL sheets)
Full decal/vinyl floor kit from TSDS
Full vinyl paint mask kit from Aztek Dummy (which includes vinyl turbines for the lighted exhaust) This should work well the JaI lights.
Exterior paint will be Testors Two-Stage Lacquer Paint White and Red/Orange trim (never used it before **GULP** :freak
*
Progress pics to come..................*

:wave:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been waiting for someone to tackle this, looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks as if the frame edge of the control panels (lit button areas) are colored in the same red/orange as the windows and hatch doors/ bulkhead girder areas. *But the fusion core frame* is solid dark gray. Referencing 6:57 and 7:38 on the video. I don't see the upper hatch ladder in shot 5:27, either.

What do you folks think?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I know the Crow's Nest aftermarket figures are not dressed properly for these shots, but I wonder if anyone makes seated figures in this scale that I could modify for that goofy black turtle neck/white jacket with the big 'o shoulder badges?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

They originally intended for the Flying Sub to have two atomic reactor walls. http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns2.html

David.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting. But I think the addition of the bunk might make more storyline ideas. I wonder what the thinking was? Thanks for the input.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Pics as promised:

Dark flat red girder structure-










Nice close-up of TSDS decal-










Detail showing dark red frame around control console-










I used Testors dark red gloss, and over sprayed the various areas with dulcoat.

_More to come......... _


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics:

Red hatches matching video clip colors, with light weathering-










Nice shot of exit hallway with diamond plate-










Close up of seats. I used Tamiya light pearl blue-










_More to come......... _


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics:

TSDS vinyl floor and pilot console decals-










Everything done so far-










Once again, TSDS comes through with awesome, easy to use products. Floor went on without a hitch. The hexagon decals are applied under the floor panels. Eventually, I'll post a "light" test, using the Just an Illusion light kit. 

It's gonna be awesome. The kit comes with control panel, fusion core, front "headlights", and red exhaust lights. I got the optional EL sheet lighting for the under floor AND cockpit areas!! Thanks for looking!
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Forgot:

Executive sleeping area with added "pillow", extra fluffy-










It's actually a painted lump of Silly Putty. It is just stuck on there, BUT IT KEEPS CHANGING SHAPE! ha!

:tongue:

**Note the TSDS one-piece decal over the cabinet doors.........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

After the soapy water dries out from the vinyl floor sticker, I'll dulcoat it to tone it down a bit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Krel said:


> They originally intended for the Flying Sub to have two atomic reactor walls. http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns2.html
> 
> David.


David, thanks for the link!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> It's actually a painted lump of Silly Putty. It is just stuck on there, BUT IT KEEPS CHANGING SHAPE! ha!


Try using super glue over the putty. I did a similar thing over 3m blu-tac and it worked a treat.

BTW I love the work you've done too

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> Try using super glue over the putty. I did a similar thing over 3m blu-tac and it worked a treat.
> 
> BTW I love the work you've done too
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking, Alec!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

OK. This is an even weirder unaired pilot. Some of the sub interior is from Land of the Giants! Worth 9 minutes of your time, if you're an Irwin Allen fan!






We'll have to wait for a 1/35th Spindrift to kit-bash, if we're going to make *THAT* interior happen!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> OK. This is an even weirder unaired pilot. Some of the sub interior is from Land of the Giants! Worth 9 minutes of your time, if you're an Irwin Allen fan!
> 
> Irwin Allen's "City Beneath the Sea" Unaired Pilot - YouTube
> 
> We'll have to wait for a 1/35th Spindrift to kit-bash, if we're going to make *THAT* interior happen!


It's funny that you should mention the Spindrift in connection with the Aquafoil. When you look at the viewport that was used for the Aquafoil, it looks like the one used for the Spindrift, rather than the one used for the Flying Sub:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> It's funny that you should mention the Spindrift in connection with the Aquafoil. When you look at the viewport that was used for the Aquafoil, it looks like the one used for the Spindrift, rather than the one used for the Flying Sub:


Hmmm..........I wonder.............
:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I posted this awhile back...The interior of the Spindrift(from Land Of The Giants), WAS used as the interior to the Aquafoil..in the unaired pilot.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking at a screencap from a dvd of the movie, it does appear that they may have used the Spindrift windows on the Aquafoil set. Of course it could be just the orange color playing tricks with my eyes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> Looking at a screencap from a dvd of the movie, it does appear that they may have used the Spindrift windows on the Aquafoil set. Of course it could be just the orange color playing tricks with my eyes.


No, that is the Flying Sub exterior set.

However, again, in the unaired pilot, they used the Spindrift Interior set:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> No, that is the Flying Sub exterior set.
> 
> However, again, in the unaired pilot, they used the Spindrift Interior set:thumbsup:


I think it was the orange paint that was confusing the issue, but true, the Spindrift interior was used in the tv pilot film. I wish they had went ahead and did that as a series. Pacifica in the Pilot film was more convincing than the movie version.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Not even close. Flying sub all the way. Here are the sets, side by side. The Spindrift windows were much more rectangular. Amazing how a coat of paint can fool the brain! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

RSN said:


> Not even close. Flying sub all the way. Here are the sets, side by side. The Spindrift windows were much more rectangular. Amazing how a coat of paint can fool the brain! :thumbsup:


I tried to find a pic of the viewport for the Flying Sub online, but I couldn't find any from the outside looking in. VTTBTS is the one Irwin Allen series that I don't have on DVD. Seeing that screencap pretty much tells the whole story. I thought that I'd hit on something...

Bryan


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I still have a Moebius test shot of the FS-1, and that came in White plastic. So I have an idea what this is going to look like, but still can't wait to see more pics!

--Henry


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gemini1999 said:


> I tried to find a pic of the viewport for the Flying Sub online, but I couldn't find any from the outside looking in. VTTBTS is the one Irwin Allen series that I don't have on DVD. Seeing that screencap pretty much tells the whole story. I thought that I'd hit on something...
> 
> Bryan


Here's a pic of the full size FS-1 set ( seen in the backround ) also I helped 
to make a FS gallery at this site for some more reference photos.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage/00002.html

Mike


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

megabot11 said:


> Here's a pic of the full size FS-1 set ( seen in the backround ) also I helped
> to make a FS gallery at this site for some more reference photos.
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage/00002.html
> ...


I'm using a modified (simplified) version of your white/redish-orange color scheme you put in the old "City Beneath the Sea" post. I hope I can do it justice. I just really wanted to do something a little different. Hope you don't mind me stealing your colors!! Thanks!

I've had that site bookmarked for a long time! Very cool work. It's that kind of resource I use all the time. I know others do, too!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

g_xii said:


> I still have a Moebius test shot of the FS-1, and that came in White plastic. So I have an idea what this is going to look like, but still can't wait to see more pics!
> 
> --Henry


Hope to post more, soon!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This will really be cool to see.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Got a little bit done, but no lights, yet. I decided to use Gil's Just an Illusion red light disks for the engine exhausts (comes with his plug n play light kit), in conjunction with Lou's Aztekdummy black vinyl engine exhaust turbines to create a unique effect:










I can now install them between the kit exhaust outlets and the engine buckets. After that, I'll install Gil's red lights behind, inside the buckets, to get an awesome red afterburner effect!! Using the tiny vinyl turbines was interesting. They are very delicate and you need to remove the tiny pieces of vinyl in between, without stretching or ripping them. It's like plucking eyelashes from a Red-tufted Siberian burrow mouse:










Here is a pic of the hallway leading to the rear exit. Notice the "EXIT" sign:










_More later..._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

By the way, I don't know how Lou cuts those vinyl products so perfectly. Those engine turbines were very small. His stuff is really worth buying.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks great! You are doing a great job! lou didn't have the turbine doo dads out when I built mine.
I bought some body else's doo dad to add detail.

















Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man that's sweet! And I love the access ladder and logo above the door. Do you have your battery mounted inside the hull? I see no wires hangin'!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Few more pics:

Red window panes, but no white yet-










Unlit turbines-










Finish of red trim. I think it will look cool next to the white-









_
More.........._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seats with shoulder straps-











I used thin silver pin stripe R/C tape for the canister strap-










Fusion core with added TSDS caution sign-










_more............_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rear exit with sign-










Just an Illusion floor light in place, as well as clear resin light diffusers-










Cool view-










_more..........._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I put a few added (non-canon) details in place because I thought they looked appropriate for private/corporate use. The TSDS flying sub decals come with some cool extras, so I gotta use them!

I have the lights on hold because I need to ask Gil at JaI a few quick questions, after the holiday.......Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for looking!

Nighty-Night!










:wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Most excellent! I can't wait to see the exterior, what kind of deco you add to the white/red scheme!

Man, it's amazing how the simple addition of those 'fan blades' to the engines really makes them pop.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Most excellent! I can't wait to see the exterior, what kind of deco you add to the white/red scheme!
> 
> Man, it's amazing how the simple addition of those 'fan blades' to the engines really makes them pop.


I've got a couple "special" things planned for the exterior details.........


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I've got a couple "special" things planned for the exterior details.........


Can't wait, looks soooooo cool so far, very nice work........:thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like it. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

More soon!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, sorry I was bizzy with Turkey(s) and Audrey. You are doing great work! your FS is lovely!
The ladder is from the tamiya F4-J and yup the batt is in the tunnel. If you can't get ahold of Gil, drop me a note. I do alot of work with his lights.

Wonderful job!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Wow, sorry I was bizzy with Turkey(s) and Audrey. You are doing great work! your FS is lovely!
> The ladder is from the tamiya F4-J and yup the batt is in the tunnel. If you can't get ahold of Gil, drop me a note. I do alot of work with his lights.
> 
> Wonderful job!
> ...


Thank you, sir!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, for those who may find this interesting:
I installed the little clear hallway lights (from the kit-_not_ REAL lights), parts # 46, but did not paint the tiny light base or protective "cage". It is just simply too small.

Kit Picture:










Now the interesting part: During the Thanksgiving holiday, my family and I went to a lodge in the Sierra Nevadas. In the hallway leading to our room, I saw this light, and took a picture of it:










Forgive the cell phone photo. But I get excited about these little things. I have never before seen that particular light in use. But it's the same exact light as the sub kit!! OK. I'm officially a dork. I'm on vacation with the family in the beautiful California mountains, and I get excited about the hallway bulbs.

Here's the REAL reason we went: (another cell phone camera)










:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_More sub pics soon............._


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Well, for those who may find this interesting:
> I installed the little clear hallway lights (from the kit-_not_ REAL lights), parts # 46, but did not paint the tiny light base or protective "cage". It is just simply too small.
> 
> Kit Picture:
> ...


Then I must be a real dork cause I not only painted them but lite them too
and Steve123 was nice enough to send the ones he didn't use. I think Moebius did a get job on the little detail in all their kits........:thumbsup:

More pictures please.........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Try a fine tip paint pen. They help me alot when I'm doing itsy bitsy stuff.
Be on your game though!...the paint is tough to remove if you slip.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Then I must be a real dork cause I not only painted them but lite them too
> and Steve123 was nice enough to send the ones he didn't use. I think Moebius did a get job on the little detail in all their kits........:thumbsup:
> 
> More pictures please.........


How in God's name? I dropped one on the carpet and thought it was a toe nail clipping. You must have an electron microscope hanging around the kitchen junk drawer! :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Try a fine tip paint pen. They help me alot when I'm doing itsy bitsy stuff.
> Be on your game though!...the paint is tough to remove if you slip.
> 
> Steve


I bought some Testor's paint pens at Micheal's and the tips are about the size of sequoias we saw in the mountains........ :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The ones I'm thinking of are fine tip. look at Michael's or hi blob low blob.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> The ones I'm thinking of are fine tip. look at Michael's or hi blob low blob.


Awesome. Thanks for the resource! Didn't know it existed.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> You must have an electron microscope hanging around the kitchen junk drawer! :tongue:


And you're welcome to borrow it any time you'd like, be sure to bring a big truck.......:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Funny - my wife and I went to Espionage tonight (www.5-wits.com) with another couple and their son and those lights were everywhere.

BTW - Espionage (and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?) were designed/run by the same people who did the International Spy Museum interactive mission. Fun stuff! Highly recommended. (I have, unfortunately, received no remuneration for this recommendation.)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man. I'm stuck again*

More than a month since my last update. Kids and family got sick, then Christmas.

I have the interior all in place, and the lights ready for wiring. Here's my dilemma:


I want electronics self-contained
Battery stored inside, but accessable 
On/Off switch on underside of hull, almost flush with hull
No wires hanging out
I don't want to clutter the rear hallway with battery storage
My cake and eat it. too

Should I use one of the prescored landing gear doors for access? How do I cut it out and not hack it up? How do I close it and keep it flush and not loosey-goosey?

My fantasy is to have upper and lower hull *glued, puttied, seams gone*, before painting!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Couple pics*

From above:










Front Headlamps:










Hallway lit with purple bulb inside:










_*More....*_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I pre-painted the front window frame area and will mask this and the rear hatch area, and paint the fully assembled hull:










The switch I'd like to mount (from the inside) to the hull bottom, just exposing the clicker:










Do I dare cut a hole through the prescored landing doors??:












*Criticism and input welcome and needed...*


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> I pre-painted the front window frame area and will mask this and the rear hatch area, and paint the fully assembled hull:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work so far, I have one of these set aside due to the same reason, what to do with the batteries to power the lights? My thought is to score the gear doors from inside carefully with a new #11 blade until it cuts through. I will then put a slight rim around the inside so that the door cannot be pushed through and then use those powerful little magnets in the corners to hold the door in place. I had planed to put the power switch inside the tunnel near the rear door so nothing can be seen from outside.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Seems a shame to cover*

Well, I finally got all the lights working and glued the hull halves together. After a few months of real life getting in the way, I went ahaed and located the battery AND switch inside the rear hatch. I didn't want to cover that wonderful detail with a big 9 volt, but my desire to have a hull with no wires hanging won out. 

*Pics:*

Mounted little switch outside the hallway wall, with only the movable part sticking through:










Purple bulb inside hallway. Couresy of left over Voodoo FX. Notice hairy battery. It has a little Velcro, so I can get it out a little easier. I have a Velcro "wand", to reach inside.










Hull seam pretty clean. I had to remove all the locator pins to fit it down:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More*

*More pics:*

Rear Turbines:










Close up front views:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*One more*

Light bleed-through:










*Painting and updates to come.....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the wife and son holding the hull together with me, in shifts, to get a good clean seam line. HA! Luckily, we were all in front of the the TV. and everyone cooperated!

*"My hand has a cramp, daddy!"*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*"My nose itches!"*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I used flat black, then grey inside mine. That hull glows like Fukushima Powerplant if you don't black it all out....










Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I used flat black, then grey inside mine. That hull glows like Fukushima Powerplant if you don't black it all out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down, my favorite sub photo. Realistic and dramatic, despite the obvious stand. The city skyline in the background. Wow. Make a good computer wallpaper.

I'll be doing several coats of white primer, then (white) color, bright red trim, and finally gloss clearcoat. With light sanding in between. But the markings and insignia is what is going to be awesome! Get ready to freak.:freak::freak:

I had help from a good friend!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'll send you the file pic. 
I can't wait to see yours in White.

Make with the paintin!!!...lol


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! I'll send you the file pic.
> I can't wait to see yours in White.
> 
> Make with the paintin!!!...lol
> ...


Hopefully, weather will be sunny today. Cold and drizzle, Monday.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been painting outside all winter. if you are using the testors lacquer you should be ok, unless the humidity is over 40%.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _unless the humidity is over 40%_


Not in California, baby!

5 coats lacquer primer. Waiting 2 hrs for drying & quick sanding. I also picked up a $24 respirator at Home Depot. Made all the difference.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Five coats? all in two hours?
If it's humid. you need to wait 24 hrs. Lacquer can bite you months later if you slap too much on too soon.

Call me


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Five coats? all in two hours?
> If it's humid. you need to wait 24 hrs. Lacquer can bite you months later if you slap too much on too soon.
> 
> Call me
> ...


Months? Oh, no. Well, they were VERY lightly misted, dry to the touch in 10 minutes. The can directions said 2 hours to sand. I waited about 4. I'll try to get down some white _paint_ tomorrow. 

The primer sanded smooth as a baby's bottom. I like the matte look, in fact. But I gotta have that gloss!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No, what I meant was, if you pile on a bunch of paint, rush the drying, add more paint. Months later you can get what is called lacquer checking.

The paint on the bottom cures at a different rate than the paint on the top.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> No, what I meant was, if you pile on a bunch of paint, rush the drying, add more paint. Months later you can get what is called lacquer checking.
> 
> The paint on the bottom cures at a different rate than the paint on the top.
> 
> Steve


Well, she's done. Turned out better than I could have hoped. The white/red combo looks great. And the insignia is mind-blowing. Little too perfect. Looks toy-ish. But the guys in my fantasy model club say don't weather it. 

Small but critical accident: tiny plume of white lacquer got inside the cabin and dusted the inner front glass. Model is sealed. No good way to correct. Small touch-ups, final coat of clear, Sunday.

Well, anyway, pics to come tomorrow............


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking forward to the pictures, too bad about errant paint.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Few More pics*

Still need touch-ups, and a final clear coat to tone down sheen of decals, but here you go:





























_
More..........._


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More...*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm hoping and praying that this white paint dust is dry, and can be wiped away. :drunk:












Finale: Ta-Da!!----------


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thank you's and lessions learned:*

Well, it's been a long haul on this one. Wish I had a 1/32 scale bottle of champagne to bust over it. 

Lessons learned:


I can do electrical, if I have the right folks helping
Always "over-mask"
Lacquer stinks worse than any paint

Very big thank you's:


Teslabe, for fine detail work inspiration
Steve123 for big help on electrical, paint, and just about everything else
Gil at Just an illusion, for the awesome and easy plug-n-play lights
Lou at Aztek Dummy, for the engine fin detail and the fabulous paint masks
All the other folks not mentioned, for stealing their ideas
And a HUGE thank you to Henry, at TSDS, for his support, who made this weird version of a classic possible, with his "custom" work--Friggin' awesome, buddy!!

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Poll:*

Poll: 

Whether to weather, would you weather it?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Outstanding job! The decals and lighting are especially well done. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great to see it finished and it was well worth the journey. She looks great. I really like how the markings came out as well.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Despite the thick gauge plastic of the stand arm, it is way too flimsy to support the model. That's a shame. 

I plan on finding the theme song (again) to the pilot episode, and some engine effects to put on my VooDoo Fx sound effects unit 2. A few months ago, I found the whole song, but didn't bookmark it. But when I do, I'll be calling Randy for some help! I'd like Randy to help me isolate the engine whine and interior beeps before the Petaluma IPMS show next week. I might enter this! (The sci/fi entries are small, and maybe I'll get lucky)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She is pretty! You have done a wonderful job. It took guts to paint that thing white!

Mine is on the stand, I used two neodium magnets to hold ship and stand together. it wobbles a bit but it's not unstable. 

Can you just push the window out of the frame and polish the paint off..? I always pre-coat my clear parts in future, that way worse comes to worst, you can use a little ammonia and wipe off the future and any paint on the windows with it.
The little masking tape marks will come out with a polishing pad...DON'T break through the color coat.
Weathering?...let all this dry and cure for a month or so, seal it. and then you can play with some effects, and if you hate 'em...wipe them off... 

Lovely Ship!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _She is pretty! You have done a wonderful job. It took guts to paint that thing white!_


Thank you!



> _Mine is on the stand, I used two neodium magnets to hold ship and stand together. it wobbles a bit but it's not unstable. _


Mine wobbles horribly and threatens to snap and fall!



> _Can you just push the window out of the frame and polish the paint off..? _


Just don't see how. They fit really nice, and the locator pins are at an angle, wedged hard. They ARE coated with Future, so I could fashion a bent hanger and go inside, through the top. I'm at a loss, otherwise. 

Thanks, again, sir!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yours must have more mass than mine.

Let's try the ammonia.
Only go to the grocery store and get some wooden skewers. Theyare long enough to reach from the hatch to the windows..ask me how I know...lol
cut the point off and file it blunt...then dip a tissue in window cleaner...

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Very big thank you's:
> 
> 
> Teslabe, for fine detail work inspiration
> ...


Thank you very much and your welcome for what ever it was I did that you found inspirational......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very, very nicely done! Looks pretty sharp in the white and red!

I realize the reality that IA likely used the Flying Sub due to ability to throw in stock footage and existing models, but my imagination says the Aquafoil is the 'commercial' version of Nelson's NIMR Flying Sub, akin to a Cessna twin engine or a Bell Jet Ranger. Of course, powered by a pair of Nuclear reactors, maybe more akin to 'leased from government/military' like a Blackhawk.

I would have loved for City Beneath the Sea to have been a TV series, but I suspect it would have gotten pretty sad and regretful darn quick. Still, builds like this, it lives in our minds.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some final post-touch-up pics*

Post touch-up pics:

http://









I used a chop stick with a cotton cloth piece to "swab" on some Future to the inner window surfaces. I think it cleared off the paint mist pretty good!
(Steve's suggestion, I think)

http://









http://









http://









*More......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More......*

http://










Impossible to fly, but really elegant design regardless of fantasy!!

Thanks again for looking. Off to enter it in the Petaluma IPMS show, tomorrow! Wish me luck! (First one I ever entered)

*First place awards are B-9 robots!!!!*

Check out the link-

http://www.ipmssantarosa.org/contest_details.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Woo HOO! She's pretty..
Great job!

First the B9s show up..then the Dr. Smiths come in..pretty soon all the menfolk are spendin rent money on B9s an Dr.Smiths..don't even get me started on the racy wimmen


----------

